# Vacuum Seal Whole Uncut Brisket While Hot or Chilled?



## atothesquiz (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm going to smoke a whole brisket overnight tonight(a Wednesday) with the plans to serve it on Monday. I'm going to leave it whole/uncut but wasn't sure when I should vacuum seal it. 

Option 1:

Remove meat from smoker when it temps out and immediately vacuum seal it and then place it immediately into the freezer

Option 2:

Remove meat from the smoker, leaving it wrapped and let it cool down. Once it's cooled down a bit then seal it and put it in the freezer.

I'm curious how Aaron Franklin does his because I've purchased one of their whole chilled briskets before and it turned out great upon reheating.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2017)

Your going to want to let it cool down.

It's never a good idea to put hot things in the freezer.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 28, 2017)

You will suck out more juices if you seal it hot.

Don't use more vacuum than you need, for the same reason.


----------



## atothesquiz (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone. What about how to bring the temperature down? Let it rest wrapped, cooling at its own rate? Unwrapped at it's own rate? or put in the fridge?


----------



## kam59 (Jun 28, 2017)

I would let it cool to 140° or just below wrap in plastic wrap then vacuum seal it. Once vacuum sealed ice bath it then freeze it.


----------



## atothesquiz (Jul 5, 2017)

kam59 said:


> I would let it cool to 140° or just below wrap in plastic wrap then vacuum seal it. Once vacuum sealed ice bath it then freeze it.


This is essentially what I did. I took it off the smoker around 9AM after hit my desired temp/feel/doneness and then left it wrapped in butcher paper, then wrapped in a towel on my counter.

Once it slowly cooled down enough, I put it in my vacuum sealer on a slow vacuum and when I saw liquid start to be drawn from the meat I sealed the bag.

I then ice bathed it and then popped it in the freezer. When it came time to reheat I left it in the fridge for about a day to thaw and then put it in the sous vide at 140F for about an hour or so. 

Came out perfectly. Next time I'll be making two briskets and freezing one of them for future bbq.


----------



## kam59 (Jul 5, 2017)

I am glad it worked out well for you atothesquiz. :)


----------



## docG (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey,

I dont have a sous vide.  I was going to place my vac sealed refrigerated brisket in a water bath in my oven, lowest it goes is 170.  Then driving an hour to a party.  I'll keep it in a cooler with a towel.  How long should I leave it in the oven?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bag the oven idea and put it into a pot of simmering water on your stove. 

Chris


----------



## docG (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks.  What's my target temp and time?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2018)

About 140* for feeding time.

Chris


----------

